# Lake Martin



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Heading to Lake Martin on friday. Anyone got any pointers or reports?


----------



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hotter than hell so fish what few steep dropoffs there are around the creekmouth points. My son fished a tournament there a couple of weeks ago and the spots were deep off the points but they hit shakey heads and deep crankers pretty good


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

I was there last weekend,spots were schooling on top in site of the dam,and in Kowliga Bay.But they didn't stay up long. We did catch a few on the rocky pionts,some nice size.
We fished early morning and late afternoon, But the wife and I was riding on our pwc's during the middle of the day in Kow. bay, and they were busting the top all around us, 2 to 3 lb size.
Just a note, Jazz Festable will be going on Sat night at the Ampitheater,with a great line up and its FREE.:thumbsup:


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Early morning you should be able to find some spots near the dam on top water. There are a couple of islands that have shallow points and deep drop-offs and that's where I've had the best luck. Also caught them on soft plastic jerk shads in colors like Arkansas shiner, watermelon pearl and anything natural looking. Once it starts getting hot - good luck..... I'd see try shakey heads and finesse jigs in deeper water.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Carolina rig finese worms in the locations mentioned above with colors mentioned above. I always did the best with cotton candy, watermelon or baby bass colors. A guy I know that has won several tournaments there swears by dipping the tail in a small amount of chartreuse dye.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Slip Knot said:


> Carolina rig finese worms in the locations mentioned above with colors mentioned above. I always did the best with cotton candy, watermelon or baby bass colors. A guy I know that has won several tournaments there swears by dipping the tail in a small amount of chartreuse dye.


I could believe that because our go to bait over the years on a slow bite it a texas rigged chartreuse worm or lizard.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tips fellas. My grandmother lives in Madwind Creek so i doubt we will venture anywhere close to the damn. But i will still take the info to heart. especially on the schooling bass.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I was up there last week and fished 2 morning trips. We were pretty far north (around I 20) and did ok fishing back in the creeks early in the morning, and rocky drop offs later in the day. the more obnoxious the bait, the more bites I got. buzzbaits and rat l traps were the producers for me. All fish were cookie cutters around 1.5#. Nothing bigger, but nothing smaller.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

timeflies said:


> I was up there last week and fished 2 morning trips. We were pretty far north (around I 20) and did ok fishing back in the creeks early in the morning, and rocky drop offs later in the day. the more obnoxious the bait, the more bites I got. buzzbaits and rat l traps were the producers for me. All fish were cookie cutters around 1.5#. Nothing bigger, but nothing smaller.


You must mean around Hwy 280. I think Lake Martin is way south of I-20.


----------



## jawjacker JR (Feb 18, 2010)

I work at kowliaga on lake martin and we got some giant shell crackers on the bed by our shop if you wanna catch those! I caught a few the other day, biggest I've seen in a while..


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

No, I fished up by I-20. Way north of where you guys are talking about I know. But I was in the area, and I hope any info I posted helps.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Slip Knot said:


> You must mean around Hwy 280. I think Lake Martin is way south of I-20.


If he fished by I-20 then he fished Logan Martin Lake (mostly in Talladega County). I-20 cuts the lake in two at Riverside. And you're right in the fact that US 280 cuts through Martin Lake (mostly in Tallapoosa County). Lay Lake separates the 2 of them.


----------

